# How to VENT / SEX African Cichlids for the beginner



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've made a quick and simple video explaining how to vent / sex African Cichlids for the beginner.






I have no idea but I tried to post this video earlier and for some reason it was deleted???


----------



## bluebirdnanny (Jul 18, 2011)

Wish my computer could play them. Dial up is sooooo slow so son didn't build that in for me.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

great job! You know though... watched a few of your videos. If you are willing to take a risk and post videos of you and your experiences, you need a thicker skin ;-) LOL You can't care that someone hit the dislike button just to get you riled up! :lol:

Your DIY CO2 diffusor was very interesting... I haven't seen a DIY diffusor like that before. Looks like it would be an efficient way of diffusing both DIY Co2 and even pressurized. I may have to try that out. :thumb:


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Number6 said:


> great job! You know though... watched a few of your videos. If you are willing to take a risk and post videos of you and your experiences, you need a thicker skin ;-) LOL You can't care that someone hit the dislike button just to get you riled up! :lol:
> 
> Your DIY CO2 diffusor was very interesting... I haven't seen a DIY diffusor like that before. Looks like it would be an efficient way of diffusing both DIY Co2 and even pressurized. I may have to try that out. :thumb:


 :thumb: Once I hit 400 subscribers I just said to myself not to worry about the ratings, realising I can't please everyone and YouTube is full of trolls lmao

I've done an updated video of the planted tank you'll be surprised (I've had to cut so many plants and plant the cuttings)
I take the co2 tube out of the power head at night


----------

